# What age can a Nigerian forking get pregnant???



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

So Baxter has survived to be 11 weeks old and Hazel is now 10 weeks old...Although we weren't sure they'd survive (many of you guided us through the toughest parts), it appears that Baxter is now thinking about breeding Hazel (humping, licking, stomping his hooves etc)...I'm planning to take the emasculator to him tomorrow, and Hazel hasn't actually stood for breeding yet, but I'm wondering if she's old enough to get pregnant (NOT THAT I WANT HER TO)...I'd hate to have a pregnant 2.5 month old baby goat on my conscience...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She shouldn't be able to breed now, but I think it is a very slight possibility. Definitely wether him with all haste!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, time for his goods to go :laugh: Poor guy! Not very likely at all that she'd be bred at this age, but the little boy is probably fertile.


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

I just emasculated him...He's a bit scared of me now (not that I blame him)...Hope it doesn't ruin our bond...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He'll be fine. Just keep up treats and lettings!


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Lettings???


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Think she meant pettings


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, pettings  Dratted spell check :lol:


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Hahaha...I thought is was some goat term I'd failed to learn...Autocorrect got me too...Just noticed the title to this thread and it was supposed to read "What age can a Nigerian DOELING get pregnant"...Can't imagine what people thought when they read it...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's what I figured you meant


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, I knew what you meant. Gotta love autocheck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Brillig said:


> Hahaha...I thought is was some goat term I'd failed to learn...Autocorrect got me too...Just noticed the title to this thread and it was supposed to read "What age can a Nigerian DOELING get pregnant"...Can't imagine what people thought when they read it...


:ROFL: I was a bit confused.....haha


----------

